# Fattening Teacher



## MickeyFFA (Feb 15, 2009)

On another note (since I'm on here and thinking about it),
Does anyone know where I could find the story about a former student who remeets his old teacher and they share a gainer relationship? I know I've stumbled across it a few times and I'm pretty sure its on the old Anonymous page on the original library, but I can't remember the title. The guy's name is Rico though and the teacher's name is something Italian as well. It was a very hot story, I'd love to find it again.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Observer (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, its the "Student Teacher Reunion," found here. 

The key to finding it was to use the Forum search engine at the library marquee with keyword Rico.


----------



## MadeFA (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Mickey.


----------



## MickeyFFA (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you Observer! I really appreciate it. 

And you too MadeFA, its one of my favorite stories.


----------



## Tad (Feb 18, 2009)

This is something I'm going to try and ask people more when they are looking for an old favorite: Can you tell us what you liked about it so much?

It is generally interesting to see what people like, but also interesting from a writer's point of view.


----------



## victorino (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of Student Teacher Reunion. It seems to have disappeared. Thanks


----------



## room4dessert (Oct 25, 2011)

I dropped some hints to the moderator on how to find it, maybe you will get lucky


----------



## Britt Reid (Oct 28, 2011)

It is still around - the link in post two of this thread still works.


----------



## victorino (Oct 29, 2011)

victorino, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Lou Grant (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, that one is stashed away for the time being. I could not tell you off the top of my head why, but that note you are seeing is very much correct that you do not have the ability to see that page.

If the issue does get resolved - and again I do not know what that issue is offhand - I (or someone else) will make note of it in this thread.


----------



## Britt Reid (Oct 31, 2011)

OK, at Lou's request and author's permission the age issues in this story has been resolved. The revised story has been restored to the Erotica Archive and the link referenced above should now work.


----------

